# tiger shrimp



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i'm curious to know others' experiences re: breeding the lil buggers. i bought myself 5 of 'em off a local guy, and i want to breed them. any help or comments welcome. thx.

rich


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've heard they're similar to Amano Shrimp in their breeding habits, but I'm sure you won't have a problem breeding them.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

richy said:


> i'm curious to know others' experiences re: breeding the lil buggers. i bought myself 5 of 'em off a local guy, and i want to breed them. any help or comments welcome. thx.
> 
> rich


Well, I breed Tiger shrimps in my tank 25l(40x25x25). IMHO breeding Tigers are little more difficult than RedCherry or Crystal Red. 
Filteration: AquaClear MINI 
Temp 25*C
KH 7-8
GH 13-15
pH 7.4-7.6
Plants: moss
I feed them: Hikari Crab Cuisine, Carrot, Cyclop

Some pictures of my Tigers  :
http://www.ghostaquascape.republika.pl/img/m006.jpg
http://www.ghostaquascape.republika.pl/img/m010.jpg
http://www.ghostaquascape.republika.pl/img/m004.jpg
http://www.ghostaquascape.republika.pl/img/25_04.jpg (tank)


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a great piece of driftwood! With a strong background of plants the tank will start to look really nice. BTW, those shrimp are so cute! :wink:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Norbet... Great looking shrimp. I really love your shrimp tank, the driftwood with the moss is awesome looking. :supz:


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

heh... i have 10 amanos in the same tank right now, and i haven't been able to get them to breed. so if the tigers have the same breeding habits, it may be a lost cause.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

richy said:


> heh... i have 10 amanos in the same tank right now, and i haven't been able to get them to breed. so if the tigers have the same breeding habits, it may be a lost cause.


Amano shrimps do not breed successfully in the typical freshwater tank unfortunately. They require brackish conditions during their larval stage. Here is a more thorough article on the process.

As to the shrimps that can be bred in the freshwater aquarium (i.e. red cherry, tiger, etc.), the key is a mature tank with little to no predators. Predators include any animal whose mouth is big enough to devour the adults/babies. Focus on making your plants healthy and your shrimps will reward you accordingly.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great article cS! I saved that one for future reference.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

As to the shrimps that can be bred in the freshwater aquarium (i.e. red cherry, tiger, etc.), the key is a mature tank with little to no predators. Predators include any animal whose mouth is big enough to devour the adults/babies. Focus on making your plants healthy and your shrimps will reward you accordingly.[/quote]

i definitely think my tank is getting there. the plant coverage isn't quite there yet (e.g., lotsa empty space). i wish plants grew faster.... here patience would be nice. =)


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Does anyone find adding Iodine necessary? Norbert you say you fed them carrots? Did you chop them up finely or just add large chunks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use not to use Iodine but started when it recommended by someone whom raises shrimp. Tell you the truth I cannot tell any differance between using iodine & not Using iodine. But I'm sure it is helping in ways I cannot see.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> Norbert you say you fed them carrots? Did you chop them up finely or just add large chunks.


Yes. Sometimes i fed them carrot. I use small slices(?) of carrot( thickness about 3-5mm) and I boil it about 15-20minutes. I must say my amanos in large tank can eat one pieces of carrot in 4-5h :lol: but cherrys or tigers eat the same pieces in 2days(well i think 50% of pieces eats slimes :lol: ).



> Does anyone find adding Iodine necessary?


iodine? Hmm...never heard about it. I think that no one in Poland use iodine in tank.

Sorry. I understand a lot in english but when i must wrote something.... [smilie=d: :lol:


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i recently started adding a drop of iodine to my tank. so far, no noticeable differences, but time will tell.

btw, i'm curious to know if there's any way to sex tiger shrimp. all of them look the same to me. i can only hope that of the 5 i got, they're not all males and in the best case, 1 male to 4 females to get the best chances of baby shrimp. anyone know? thanks.


----------

